# Nyger seeds



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, All! I just collected some Nyger seeds in my backyard.
They had attracted many song birds that I have never seen or heard before. And 
the bees are all over them sliding from one flower to the next.
Collected a big jar and a small one. 
Anyone know how much land is needed to plant them all? And is now a good
time to plant or should I wait until the next Spring time?


Big and small Nyger bottles:


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Good read http://nigerthistle.com/growniger.html. where did you get your initial seed ?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Niger thistle seed is usually sterilized before being imported to the US.
The seed in his jars isn't black, must be a different plant.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I got my initial seed starter package from India.
It is not illegal here as they are the non invasive type without the invasive weed seeds when
I bought them. I believe they have both the male and female flowers so my bees can pollinate them.
"They do not like hot day temperatures during flowering." The site said this but in 107F under the hot summer
sun they are still thriving than before. Because of the water ration this year I will be laying out a dripper system
to grow them in our front yard when everything is dying that nobody is watering their lawn now. All lawns are yellow on
this hot summer.

KQ, they are the black seeded type. Just that these are the seed heads
I harvested and have not separate the seeds yet. Once separated you will see
the black seeds. They are the true Nyger seeds that the song birds love.
Why would the seller lie to me? If that is the case then I will ask for a refund. But
so far it is true to type according to the pic on the package. More mature seed heads are coming
from the late bloomer bushes out there. It is worth it for the 3 months growing time. I'm very happy
with these long lasting blooms for their bright color and so are my bees. Good thing I listen to a post here earlier
this Spring to grow them. Thanks to the beekeeper for sharing this infos.
Looks like I can grow another crop of them here before the frost for a Fall flow. I'm hoping the seed heads harvest
will be 5 times more than this time. Maybe to grow half and save half just in case. Try it and you will not be disappointed. 


On going harvest with black seeds too:


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

If they don't turn out to be invasive I'd like to have some seed.
Let us know if they start popping up all over the place next year.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Because this is a controlled environment to plant them I don't see how they
will grow the next year. The drought will get them if not water well. I am happy if
no maintenance will get them growing again. But I doubt it. The recommendation is
to mow or cut them down before going into seeds. So this can be easily done in a control
manner.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Update: I tested these harvested seeds to see if they will grow again. 
Yep, many sprouted on a mulched plot even though there is a drought going
on right now. So if no moisture they will not grow but seem dormant. I did not
stratify them so a direct planting on the ground is fine. We'll see if they will bloom
this Fall.


----------

